# COD2 Installation Problem



## Problematic33 (Mar 26, 2007)

I uninstalled COD2 awhile ago, and yesterday I thought i'd reinstall it for fun. But when I pop in the cod2 cd it brings up the install window, but with no install option. Just the option to uninstall. So I click uninstall and it gets about halfway through the uninstall sheild and just closes. No errors, it just closes. I checked my Add/Remove Programs. It did not list Call of Duty 2 so I checked my registry using something my freind recogmended. It listed some Call of Duty 2 File. I deleted that and tried the install window again. But the same thing happened. I've searched everywhere and no folder named Activision appears or anything. 

Any help will be greatly appreciated.

Thanks, Ryan


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

also try some file searches with the game name.there has to be something left behind if it says to uninstall.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Yes, search for all of these and get rid of them:


----------



## Problematic33 (Mar 26, 2007)

Thanks for the replys,

I searched for everything that you posted, but didnt find anything. I continued searching for anything with Activision, cod, or anything named closely to Call of Duty, but didnt find anything either.

Don't really know what to do here.

Thanks, Ryan.


----------



## IAmNutsAboutPCs (Sep 29, 2007)

Hmmmm how are you searching for it?


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

next thing i would do is search the registry for entries to that game.be sure to delete them be carefull,and only delete entries for the game.


----------

